# Perdu des sous-dossiers de dossiers…



## Rollmops (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir à tous 

Je suis sur iPad Os 16.2

Dans Photos, j'avais créé des sous-dossiers de dossier.

Après une mise à jour, je ne retrouve plus ces sous dossiers.

Est-ce normal ?

Normalement, je devrais les retrouver dans iCloud, car je sauvegarde toutes mes données comme cela.

Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Je n'ai plus aucun sous-dossiers !

Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller ?

Merci


----------

